# hello everyone



## bullybog (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello everyone finally back to bc, guess if your gone for a while you have to set up your acct again.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back!

the site crashed and everyone had to make a new account!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back to the tank!


----------



## bullybog (Jul 28, 2010)

ah when did this happen?


----------



## bullybog (Jul 28, 2010)

unfortunatly not for long making the move to edmonton.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

welcome back


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

bullybog said:


> ah when did this happen?


back in arpil


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Back


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome back...


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome back. But you can log in from Edmonton, too!


----------

